# Do I have to use genuine Nissan oxygen sensor ?



## ningji (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi, i'm newbie here, couple of questions

my car 1998 Maxima GXE, 4 door, 6 Cyl.

The check engine light is on, code: P0135,
Autozone told me it's oxygen sensor 1 bank 1, in the front part of the car close to the engine.

1. My mechanic told me oxygen sensor from autozone may not work, the light may still on. So when i buy, do i have to buy Genuine parts only ? If not, what else ?

2. Follow the 1st question, what's the cheap reliable online store do you recommend ?

3. How hard is it to replace sensor 1 bank 1, is there free online manual somewhere ?

4. also around 100k miles, the oxygen sensors keep on dying, this is the 3rd bad one. What's the root cause of this ?


Thanks very much !


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's ALWAYS best to use oem products! It's designed for the vehicle!
Aftermarket O2s are garbage, especially Bosch!


----------



## laureljoe (Apr 11, 2009)

Funny that the original sensors in my Nissan 02 Maxima are Bosch.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

metro273 said:


> It's ALWAYS best to use oem products! It's designed for the vehicle!
> Aftermarket O2s are garbage, especially Bosch!


Hah, you beat me to that one!! 



laureljoe said:


> Funny that the original sensors in my Nissan 02 Maxima are Bosch.


 Being maid by bosch and one size fits all are two different parts. At least the OEM ones give you twice the life of the AutoZone ones.


----------

